# Voice command in German



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Good afternoon, does anyone have a link to a website or a thread on her for commands to use in German, and English? I am really bad at finding old threads on this forum, wish there was an index to use in alpabetical order on frequent topics, LOL! Thanks.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm

There ya go...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is great, thanks.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Any bilingual GSD's out there?







I'm thinking of switching to German, but he's 9mths old now.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

I've always had a question about this oft-posted list. I know fuss is common for heel. But is fass really common for bite?

I would think you are just one slurred vowel away from a lawsuit.









Edit:

RacerX see here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1150432


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I tend to use a different word for "bite" instead of fass because it is so close. I would hate to slip and get the wrong results. I tend to use German/Czech words when working my dog but at the house when it is more relaxed i use english. He definatly knows the difference.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

"packen" is commonly used for "bite".


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RacerXAny bilingual GSD's out there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried teaching Gunner his commands in German, a few months ago. I thought it would be fun for him to learn something new, but he just didn't get it. (He got "sitz", but that's not really all that challenging. LOL.) He was getting stressed and confused because he just didn't understand what I wanted, so we stopped.

My Golden, however, picked it right up. I was working on "platz" with Gun, heard this thud across the room and there was Riley, lying there wagging his tail and smiling like "I got it, mom. I got it!" So now I have a Golden who knows German and a GSD who doesn't.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca knows German and English commands. I'm thinking of training her in French or something so she can be tri-lingual LOL.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamarana"packen" is commonly used for "bite".


Really? Where have you heard that?... I've never heard that as a command before. 
Usually it's "fass"...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The German commands I use are....

platz (plahts) - down
steh (shtay) - stand-stay
fuss (hard to accurately describe the pronounciation for this one, it's not really foooooos) - heel
packen (pah-ken) - bite
voran (fore-ahn) - blind search/going to the helper 
aus (ous) - out/release
hier (here) - recall to front
pass auf (pahs ouf) - alert and bark

For sit I actually just use sit instead of sitz since it's so close. Also I don't like saying "such" (at least, when pronouncing it correctly!) so I just use "search" for tracking. Haven't started any retrieves or jumps yet.

I've never heard fass/fassen used but I believe fassen is to bite, as in to chew or eat? It's been so long, I need to use my German more but don't get many chances!


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

"fassen" literally doesn't mean "bite". It means "grasp sth."... 

Like I said before I've never heard "packen" when it comes to dog commands before. It would make sense to use it since it means "to grab sth." but it's not common as a German command. (At least not for the normal use- maybe for SchH?! But then it would most likely be "pack" not "packen"...)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think sometimes people just use whatever the TD of the club uses, that is what I do. It just makes it easier. Most of the words we use are not conjugated correctly (like why do we say "packen" but also say "pass auf"? Different conjugations even though in both cases we're commanding a dog to do something), many are excrutiatingly mis-pronounced, etc. All of the commands I listed are ones I use in Schutzhund. For us, "packen" is a SchH command. I can't think of when I'd command my dog to "bite" other than in SchH (or a similar sport).


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

In Schutzhund I use:

sitz=sit
platz=down
hier=come
blieb=stay
vorand=search (blinds)
voraus=go out
lass das sein=leave it
so ist brav=praise
langsden=slow down (tracking)
such=track
fuss=heel
pfeui=don't do that
nein=NO
packen= bite
pas auf=guard/watch/turn on (protection)

Some of these are more "house" commands. Cain is "bilingual" since DH uses english with the dogs. He tends to respond quicker to the german since those come from me . Dazzle is learning to be bilingual as well.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Close, Lies! anfassen is to grab hold. Grimmi has:

Bleib- stay
Sitz- sit
Platz- down
Bring- retrieve
Langsam- take it slowly/gently
Such- search
Hupf- hop in/upon (taxi, bench at park, etc)
Nimm- take (for carring things for me)
Aus- out
Hier- come
Frei- free to run and be a nut
Fuss- heel
Mach Geschäft- go potty
Lass es- leave it
Nein- no
Pfui- don't even think about it








Bürste- brush
Leine- leash
Schau- watch me
Grab- dig (silly command, we use it mainly in snow for fun)
Zwinger- go in your crate
Kuss-kuss- give me a kiss/snuggle
Trink- go get a drink (from his bowl)
Hast du Hunger?-- try never to use this expression, causes instant hysteria!

So, not all serious commands in this house.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome, how do we save this so I can find it later?


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje many are excrutiatingly mis-pronounced, etc.


LOL you should hear folks in rural Alabama who have never been to Germany and probably never heard it spoken give German commands to a dog. I didn't even recognize the words and I spent 8 years in Germany and took German all through jr high, high school and some college. It was pretty funny. This happened several years ago when a former K9 was turned into the Selma shelter.


----------



## norske (Aug 28, 2009)

My dogs are bilingual, Norsk and English. Keeps people guessing.


----------



## jax (Feb 10, 2009)

great info..my pup is moving along with these command pretty good...


----------

